# Izzo Pompei - decommissioned due to scale - major undertaking?



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi, I've just found ANOTHER Izzo Pompei 2 groups going really cheap. It's a dual power/fuel model.

I haven't seen it yet but going to collect it later this week.

The person said that it's been "condemned" due to scale. Apparently, it's been used without a filter.

Apart from that (and on the photograph I can see that the gauge is stuck somewhere in the territory where it shouldn't be - far right!) it seems to be in a good condition.

The seller said that the pressurestat is not switching the machine off, so I can only imagine that it got completely scaled up and that it doesn't function anymore.

Should I take it? Would I need to take the enitire boiler off or could I descale it in-situ? It's only £300 and would be great in my holiday home.

Thanks, Martin


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Surely this is the same one


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you have the skill, knowledge and tools to strip this down. Then check all parts and rebuild it + the spare money for what could possibly be expensive parts ? Unless thoroughly checked out and pressure tested it could be potentially lethal.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

One way to think about it....if it was easy to fix, why don't they do it and get more money for it. I expect you will find many knackered parts, the boiler and pipework jopins may well leak badly once all the scale is out and I am not sure you will believe how much scale will be in there. It was decommissioned because it stopped working, not because of scale. You will have to strip it down, you won't be able to do it in situ. Heating elements will probably be bad as will pressurestats gauges etc.. It's a big job and then you will have a ridiculously large impractical machine for home use. A 2 group weighs in at over 80kg and has a 10 or 12 litre boiler.

It's only £300, because they want to unload it onto someone, as it's not worth them fixing and probably won't work without significant expense and time. Oh the etc.. earlier means replacing almost every component with the exception of boilers, pipework and most of the lever mechanism....if your lucky.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/buying-a-used-commercial-machine

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/that-great-commercial-find-on-ebay


----------



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. This machine has nothing of great complexity - it has a motorised valve for water level, pressurestat and gauges.

The small piping is not a problem - I bent some for the first machine I got and fitted compression fittings - nothing leaked. I only partially dis-assembled the groups and cleaned the shower plates. One group slightly leaks - the valve gasket that's sitting next to the cam. Also took the steam valve apart (it was completely stuck) and cleaned - again, no leaks.

Obviously, this one I expect is in a much worse condition.

At least the boiler gasket and the gaskets for the groups. Possibly a new pressurestat. Wonder if the gas heater is something that can be taken off?


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> ....
> 
> It's only £300, because they want to unload it onto someone, as it's not worth them fixing and probably won't work without significant expense and time. Oh the etc.. earlier means replacing almost every component with the exception of boilers, pipework and most of the lever mechanism....if your lucky.


Advice like this....Invaluable................gift horses and mouths etc......in these times of flog any old horse to the unsuspecting it is good to see such sage thoughts....


----------



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you have the skill, knowledge and tools to strip this down. Then check all parts and rebuild it + the spare money for what could possibly be expensive parts ? Unless thoroughly checked out and pressure tested it could be potentially lethal.









Hmmm... not really. Also, I remember how heavy it was bringing it up the stairs last time. The seller didn't empty the boiler, so was around 90kgs...


----------

